# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  BUYING ARCHERY  GEAR OVERSEAS

## von tempsky fan

Hi guys ,  I was wondering where is the best place to buy bow hunting gear from in the states and who sends to NZ I'm after a Bow RAK  package
Cheers Rob

----------


## MaW

Archery imports does the line of bowtech and diamond   www.archeryimports.co.nz

   Other than that, outside of NZ, Archery Shop | Alternative Sporting Services is very good, lot's of people I know order from there.

   When it comes to a full bow, my experience has been that archery imports can do the bow at the same price or better than bringing one in.

   Where I find importing directly myself to be better is less about saving a lot of $$ and more about getting it sooner when nz dealers will have to bring it in for me if they dont have stock.  I might then get it from altservices knowing that it will arrive soon rather than a dealer waiting until they have enough orders to combine shipping as can happen sometimes.

----------


## von tempsky fan

Cheers  MaW ,  I'm after a diamond  bow so I will give Archery  Imports a ring.

----------


## Shaneo

Which Diamond bow are you after ?

----------


## von tempsky fan

> Which Diamond bow are you after ?


 Diamond Deploy or Bowtech carbon icon both seem pretty  similar ,  the hoyt charger /powermaxx is  supposed  to be good value so it could be a option

----------


## MaW

Over here there is a hoyt tax.  They cost a lot.

   As an example, the hoyt powermax is $499USD overseas.  Here it will cost you $1075NZD.

   A comparison is the bowtech carbon icon.   $699USD from the same US store (lancaster archery, one of the reputable ones).  Here from archery imports it is $830NZD including RAK package.

    You might have read that it is good value and that might be right in the states.  Over here the prices are flipped and it's not such good value when it now costs more than the bow's it's supposed to be good value next to.

----------


## Benfransham

I'm not entirely sure what they've got in stock in regards to what you're after but Lancaster Archery have been bloody great to deal with

----------


## Antz

I got everything from Bowhunters International, Bowhunters Supply Store, Archery Supplies, Archery Equipment, Bowhunting Supplies great to deal with

Cheers Antz

----------


## w8indq

Hey man i buy and sell gear all the time, im currently up to bow 20 in 18months haha, i just sold a carbon knight set up with real good gear for 750 wish i had of read this first. Ive got an elite e35 coming this weekend with elite 2 pc quiver, elite hdx rest and either a axcell multi pin sight or cbe tek hybrid. The elites have warranties no matter how many owners, pm me your budget and number. This is a serious bit of kit and it will be a good price. Brand new it would all retail around $2900 im asking a fraction of that

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------

